# Primus PrimeLite Race - review [Rebel inside]



## Szemhazai (Jun 12, 2008)

*Primus PrimeLite Race*
dimensions : 47 x 62 x 40 mm + 90 x 70 x 28 mm
weight : 196 g
power source : 4xAA
water resistance : IPX7
light source : Luxeon™ Rebel - 140 lumens
range : 125 m / 95 m / 70 m
burn time : 3 / 7 / 20 hours





*Impressions*

The lamp is made appropriately, you can see that a designer has spent some time on it, shaving the weight where he could. On the head cold alloy (instead of plastic) is a nice surprise. Inside there is a smaller brother of oldie Lux III – the Rebel.





Headband :
- inner side, rubber stripes to improve head hold.
- outer side, two reflective stripes for improved visibility of user 
- two movable eyelets allow to move cable from the headlamp to the back of the head.
- headband is long enough to put it on bike helmet so xxxl size ready 





Battery holder :
- a solid piece of plastic, locked by a screw 
- thick rubber seal protecting against water 
- NiMH rechargeables fit in and still there is some space left
- after screwing nothing is rumbling inside and the holder is sealed





- steel clip allows to carry the holder on a belt or on the headband (after fastening the wire). It doesn’t look like it is going to break easily. 





Weight : 
With the set of rechargeables (4x GP 2500) it weights 316 g, head with the headband and some cable - 96 g.

Waterproof :
IPX7 – means that you can put this lamp 1m under the surface of water and not to destroy it. Seals in battery holder and in the head guarantee it. 

*Review*

Lamp is modular and easy to assemble - after unscrewing the head cover you can take out a module with a driver, a led, a reflector, a heatsink and momentary switch.





After unscrewing the reflector, you gain direct access to the led :





Led is soldered on a small mcpcb board that is screwed to the module body – which together with a reflector fulfill a function of the heatsink. The contact area between the module and the alloy head cover isn’t too big but it allows to distribute heat. 

After unscrewing three additional screws and unsoldering two thin wires from the mcpcb, you can get to the driver . Unfortunately there is nothing to see from the outside - and the spring is only a clamp. 





Some work with your screwdriver and here it is ::




Producer removed every marking from the driver chip .

*Measurements and operation.*

Lamp is turn on /off by pressing the switch for two seconds (the same way as in Silva/Brunton), now by clicking you can choose between three lightning modes : low (it is already on) about 50 lumens, mid about 90 lumens and high about 140 lumens.

According to the packaging you can use lithium batteries i.e. 1.5V lithium batteries not 3.0V or 3.65V – 14500 cells that are available on the market. Good boost driver should work fine with this range of voltage but it does not. I tried to connect it to 8.4V Li-ion pack, but at first it didn’t start and then it started by itself, working in short circuit. It didn’t allow to change the mode or be turned off. I was lucky that it was not damaged during the experiment.

Some measures, from new alkalines 6.44V without load: 

```
V-in    I-In    P-In    V-led  I-led  P-led    Eff.
5,89V  162mA   0,95W    2,95V  172mA  0,51W    53,2%
5,64V  327mA   1,84W    3,19V  373mA  1,19W    64,5%
4,69V  653mA   3,06W    3,42V  718mA  2,46W    80,2%
```

From NiMH’s - 5,09V without load: 

```
V-in    I-In    P-In    V-led  I-led  P-led    Eff.
4,82V  164mA   0,79W    2,92V  160mA  0,48W    59,1%
4,46V  324mA   1,44W    3,14V  335mA  1,05W    72,7%
3,66V  684mA   2,50W    3,38V  660mA  2,23W    89,1%
```

*How it light ?*

There are not too many competitive headlamps on the market that are supplied with a new generation leds. On the European market there is only Petzl Myo XP so Primus will be compared to it.

Myo vs. Primus - High




Mid




Low





*Bike*

I wasn’t able to get bike clip for it, but it is available for 10$ extra:





It provides very similar beam to the CatEye HL-EL530. 
Primus (Rebel in mid mode) vs. 530 (SSC P4 bin U)





*Summary.*

On the American market the shelf price is 80$, on the European 70 Euro - very similar to the Petzl MyoBelt XP.

The difference between power levels of rechargeables and alkalines is quite small, so you can use NiMH without loosing light output, it is in favor of environment and your wallet. When using it in the mid mode you only need to remember to charge the cells after 7 hours of use.

To summarize, this headlamp has everything - power supply (4AA cells instead of 3 or even AAA cells), heatsink, water resistance and light  Long range will be an invaluable help when you will be moving and combing woods or mountains when looking for a point or a trail. A real burn time allows calculating how many cells you need for a next night adventure or how much time is left till you will be out of light. 

Great headlamp :twothumbs


----------



## cat (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Primus PrimeLite Race - review [Rebel inside].*

wow! :twothumbs Thank you. It looks very well made, better than anything else. 
I see the beam is much more focussed than the Petzl Myo XP, so maybe the Myo will be better in some situations.


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Primus PrimeLite Race - review [Rebel inside].*

Szemhazai,

Fantastic review of what looks like a very nice headlamp. It's good to see new generation LED's finally creeping into manufacturers lineups.:twothumbs


----------



## jayflash (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Primus PrimeLite Race - Review. [Rebel inside]*

Thanks for the excellent expose, Szem. Your's was a real "scoop" in new news. Nice, clear, detailed photos, too. Looks like a nicely engineered and constructed light.


----------



## RonM (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice review of a nice looking light.

I'd like to see a much, much, much lower low mode and some sort of diffuser. Even if was a separate snap on piece.


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 15, 2008)

How is the regulation on this light on high? By chance, do you also have a PT EOS to compare with? That's what I currently use at work and while it's decent, I'd much rather have something brighter and further throwing.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 15, 2008)

not sure what happened to the Thread. it appears to be gone. there was a Thread several weeks ago that had a number of Posts about this particular headlamp. some good info there also, IIRC, but not up to Szem's initial Post in information quality/quantity, IMO. however, there might be something useful there?

EDIT:

ok. just located the Thread. here's a link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2479743#post2479739


just scroll to the top to get to the OP's Post.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting light. Lots of info in this mini review, great job Szemhazai :thumbsup:
half-watt, your lengthy post in that other thread you linked to was informative also.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 22, 2008)

Plus it has that cool tactical bezel in case you need to headbutt somebody.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 22, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Plus it has that cool tactical bezel in case you need to headbutt somebody.



^^^^^

Funniest post of the year in the headlamp forum :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cunglee (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for good review.

Don't you have any need to change the luxeon rebel with p4 u1 or u2 bin ?

If mod is worth a try, i'm going to do that.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 2, 2008)

For what ? :candle: You allready have Rebel 100 there, so by replaceing it witch the SSC U1 you will achieve nothing and you have to replace or drill the original reflector. :thumbsdow


----------



## f22shift (Aug 27, 2008)

does this have a better quality feel than the myo?
i would think the myo would be more versatile with its lower low and diffusor lens


----------



## Vermonter73 (Aug 29, 2008)

Where can I buy one?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any American retailer currently selling this light?


----------



## Christoph (Sep 2, 2008)

here is one


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 2, 2008)

Christoph said:


> here is one


Thank you.


----------



## degarb (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this a Rebel 80 or 100? Cool or warm? And are you sure about it?


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 12, 2008)

iced_theater said:


> How is the regulation on this light on high? By chance, do you also have a PT EOS to compare with? That's what I currently use at work and while it's decent, I'd much rather have something brighter and further throwing.




Hello all,

Newbie surfacing here after laying low for quite a while. Princeton Tec has a new Rebel "Eos Work Headlamp" rated at 80L with a low and a high mode only available from Bright guy. Their Eos Tactical is a great light and the filters eliminate the hot spot for close range work but it has the same output and throw of the original Eos. The tactical would be fantastic with the Rebel installed if it retained all of the modes of the original with the increased output and throw. Hopefully, PT will incorporate the Rebel into the other Eos offerings to have a phenomenal all upfront headlamp for backpacking and bushwhacking. I think that it's time for me to start modding!!!

The Primus light would be fantastic for very difficult trails and bushwhacking but would be overkill for most hiking and backpacking although, which one of us really doesn't want a brighter light, I guess that's why I always carry two.

I keep hoping for the ultimate light but there always seems to be a trade off somewhere.


----------



## Mundele (Sep 13, 2008)

Any idea why BrightGuy is the only one who carries that EOS II light? I also saw a post about an EOS II Bike that comes with a bike mount and has a headband (the normal cloth one) and has the Rebel LED. That's the one I want. The big bike conference is next week and maybe it'll officially be released there.

--Matt


----------



## degarb (Sep 13, 2008)

saabgoblin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The Primus light would be fantastic for very difficult trails and bushwhacking but would be overkill for most hiking and backpacking although, which one of us really doesn't want a brighter light, I guess that's why I always carry two.



Carrying two is smart. Since trade-offs will alway exist.

But, isn't the Rebel 100 brighter at low drive levels? I know my Rebel 100 Browning Nitro, is very bright at 70 MA, partly due to lens, partly to the rebel. Also, color rendering is best of all my lights in reds, oranges. (reading Cree, Seoul, and Nichia catching up with at least one offering each.)

I have three Rebels, two of which are 80's. All are better than any of my Cree's on most colors. One of the Rebel 80 is about only a tad better than my Seoul p4 though. I might hold off buy new lights to see if Color rendering might improve in all bins over next year; I think people after owning leds for a while are starting to wake up to colors that are missing in each light, and limitations of the light because of the missing colors.


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 13, 2008)

Mundele said:


> Any idea why BrightGuy is the only one who carries that EOS II light?



Because BrightGuy is awesome.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really interested in getting this light for nighttime trail running. Was leaning toward the MyoXP, but the warnings against the use of rechargeables has changed my mind on this one.

Couple of questions about the PrimeLite Race: Even with the batteries located on my waistband, I'm worried that the weight of the aluminum head unit might be too much for running--not the weight per se, but the fact that the mass might bounce up and down a little. The lack of a top strap contributes to this concern. I really need something stable, and don't what to have to adjust the strap too tight, as that sometimes leads to a headache. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Second, I'm wondering about the balance of hotspot and spill. No concerns about the spot being bright enough--it looks blinding! And I need a good spot to light up obstacles. But good spill is equally important to see what's right in front of my feet. I'm a little concerned that it may be too geared toward distance, not enough toward peripheral lighting.

Finally, while not crucial, I'd like to know if it's regulated. I'm guessing yes, given the estimated runtimes. But I'd love to know for sure, and to know what happens at the end of regulation--does it bump down to low? Shut off?

Thanks for the all the information provided so far, and for a little more, if possible!

Jack


----------



## IcantC (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone used this light for running? Is there a lot of bounce? Or is it uncomfy?


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got mine but is very confy on the head and i think you can use it for running.If you want i can run a couple of times in my house to see the sensation .You can use it for running no problem


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone know if this is regulated?


----------



## hopkins (Nov 12, 2008)

JackJ - The new Myo Xp's are coming out with a fuse, I heard, so they;ll be safe for rechargeables. For the already owned Myo's just put a fuse in the power cable and your set for the use of rechargeables again.

Think all headlamps with cables could suffer the same problem. Anyone know of a good fuse form to insert into the power cables? The Primelite Race could use one too maybe.


----------



## pxbaroni (Nov 12, 2008)

I see several people own this light. I just received mine and used it for a while just around the yard and like it. It has a great beam, well built and it is comfortable. Then...I decided to use my trusty 2500mah rechargables.:thumbsdow It does not seem to work. Can ANYONE tell me is this typical. I have tried all my rechargables so I know its not the set I first tried. Then I called my race buddy to see if the light I convinced him to buy did it too...YUP, no light with nimh batteries!! This is a deal breaker for me if this is the case...I will return the item to the store. 
THanks in advance,
PX


----------



## degarb (Nov 13, 2008)

pxbaroni said:


> .I decided to use my trusty 2500mah rechargables.:thumbsdow It does not seem to work. Can ANYONE tell me is this typical. I have tried all my rechargables so I know its not the set I first tried. Then I called my race buddy to see if the light I convinced him to buy did it too...YUP, no light with nimh batteries!! This is a deal breaker for me if this is the case...I will return the item to the store.
> THanks in advance,
> PX



Hmm. If true, I will unsubscribe to this thread, as interest in light has dimmed considerably.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 13, 2008)

pxbaroni said:


> I see several people own this light. I just received mine and used it for a while just around the yard and like it. It has a great beam, well built and it is comfortable. Then...I decided to use my trusty 2500mah rechargables.:thumbsdow It does not seem to work. Can ANYONE tell me is this typical. I have tried all my rechargables so I know its not the set I first tried. Then I called my race buddy to see if the light I convinced him to buy did it too...YUP, no light with nimh batteries!! This is a deal breaker for me if this is the case...I will return the item to the store.
> THanks in advance,
> PX


 
You might try putting a solder blob on the contact points for the + end of the batteries. 

In the pics NiMHs are being used... Has the battery carrier been altered? If so pics would be nice.

Sverre


----------



## pxbaroni (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks No Fair,
That problem solve escaped me. The amount lacking between the positive end and the contact is so minimal that you can't notice it until closer examination. I simply put a small metal tape spacer on the contact and viola...it works. 
 
Thank you, now I must try and find nimh batteries with bigger nipples(ok to say that on forum?) so I won't have to do the tape. The light is well worth it again.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 13, 2008)

ShooterX said:


> I just got mine but is very confy on the head and i think you can use it for running.If you want i can run a couple of times in my house to see the sensation .You can use it for running no problem


 

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## NoFair (Nov 14, 2008)

pxbaroni said:


> Thanks No Fair,
> That problem solve escaped me. The amount lacking between the positive end and the contact is so minimal that you can't notice it until closer examination. I simply put a small metal tape spacer on the contact and viola...it works.
> 
> Thank you, now I must try and find nimh batteries with bigger nipples(ok to say that on forum?) so I won't have to do the tape. The light is well worth it again.


 
My pleasure

Had the same problem with a few AAA lights and radios. 

You can put the solder blob either on the batteries or even better on the contact. You also need a better soldering iron for safe and good soldering of batteries. 

Sverre


----------



## pxbaroni (Nov 17, 2008)

Just FYI I have had several contacts with Primus of Sweden, just inquiring about the batteries and questions about the light. Their customer service is rock solid. They answer questions and listen to feedback about their product. Sometimes that wins on several levels with me. Plus...I have finally used the light on several trail runs as well as an adventure race and Mountain bike rides. The light has solid functionality.


----------



## pcheninhk (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone suggests the brand of rechargable battery that would work with the Primelite Race without having to solder it? Thanks.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 18, 2008)

The solder blob idea is good but the problem is the plastic can melt before
the temperature is high enough to get good adhesion.

My idea is to slide the metal spring strips (battery contacts) out of the holder
and with a nail pound on the bulges a little to make them bigger (taller) to assure the + terminals make good contact.
Re-assemble.:whoopin::whoopin:


----------



## pxbaroni (Nov 20, 2008)

I used metal tape folded twice and stuck it to just the contact with the trouble. The first contact on the positive battery seems to be the only contact that misses the nipple. I have not had any issues with it since, or the metal shim slipping. I found this at a local store and plan on trying it on the other tow lights that my friends have. Just glue small metal shim to that one contact. http://scientificsonline.com/produc...00423C27502&mr:referralID=NA&bhcd2=1227198234


----------



## lurcher (Nov 20, 2008)

How does this headlamp compare with a princeton tech apex with the seoul ssc P4 upgrade (with standard optic)? obviously build quality is better. does it throw as far or further?


----------



## florinache (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if it can be modded with a brighter/warmer LED. 

It is a very well build headlamp, ideal in winter trailfinding, and it is a shame that after purchasing a Fenix HP11 I didn't use the Primus anymore. So, I'd like to revive it for my GF. 

Would a XP-G do the trick? Or maybe something else?


----------



## Szemhazai (Nov 20, 2012)

*florinache*, yes it can be done - you simply need a very small and thin MPCB for XP-G (strongly suggest XP-G2) or simply sand normal pcb.


----------



## florinache (Nov 20, 2012)

Tank you, Szemhazai for your answer. 

I can choose between the XP-G R5, Q5 and Q2, otherwise I'd have to order them from another country and I don't think the price would be right anymore. (I'm from Romania)

I never used warm LED lights, and the classic bulb lamps (Petzl Duo being the last of them) weren't so bright at all. Actually, I kinda avoided hiking in the forests on moonless nights because of this, until I got my first LED light. (Of course, the heavy 3-hours-running D batteries contributed to my day-hiking era). 

So it is a pretty tough choice. If I'm not mistaking, these are my options:

R5: 250lm 6500k 
Q5: 200lm 3700k 
Q2:160lm 3000k 

Those would be on high mode, assuming the charge at around 700mah

Correct me if I'm wrong and please enlighten me


----------



## rojos (Nov 20, 2012)

Szemhazai said:


> *florinache*, yes it can be done - you simply need a very small and thin MPCB for XP-G (strongly suggest XP-G2) or simply sand normal pcb.



Yes, you need a very thin PCB. The original pcb is thin and the stock Rebel is thinner than the XPG. I tried replacing the Rebel with an XPG R5 on a 1.5mm thick pcb and the combination was too thick for the reflector to be re-installed all the way.


----------

